# A boer question



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

So last year a lady that I know kept one of her boer wethers for me..I help her with disbudding and shots so she gave me the goat..anyways, it is now spring, and honestly I forgot he was even there until the other day..I went to give her kids shots and do tags for her and there he was..he looks wretched!! He doesn't even look like a boer, more like a dairy goat gone shaggy!! He is poopy, prob coccidia, and so thin!! So I am looking for suggestions here..I don't have alot of space here, so I could make a small pen for him and just bring him home to fatten up, but will he ever fatten up enough to eat?? I could sell him as a brush goat too after I get him to health again..I have zero experience with meat goats, but I know he does not look like one!! Any ideas??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a fecal on him...he is probably wormy and may have cocci.....

I would also treat him for both kinds of lice... :wink: 


then he should start putting on the weight ....grain him and feed him good alfalfa ....but do it very gradual.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks..I will... btw...How small of a space can he be in??I have Nigerians...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome.... :wink: 

not sure about the pen size....I know you don't want it ..to big...you would want it to be confined away from your other goaties..... if he has cocci and all....then maybe expand it ...as he gets rid of any problems he may have going on .....wish I could help but I am unsure... :scratch:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea, for sure the Nigerians will stay away from him till he's better...
Your goats are so COOL!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you very much....Victoria.....I try.... :wink:  

you also have neat goaties.. wow what is the story with that goat jumping off the wall.... :shocked: LOve all your pics...great job


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes it is just poor nutrition and having the good stuff around will put the weight on fairly quick.

I hope he does alright for yah and you can have the satisfaction of seeing him improve.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

The flying goat?? Heehee!
Last year she figured out how to get on top of the barn and she would schootch down and JUMP OFF!!!
I was so afraid she would break her leg!! She never did!! Finally she got bred and it slowed her down 
a lot!! Her baby doeling is just as crazy as she was!! She acts like she had adhd!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow....that is sure something...but yea I would of worried to ...about getting a broken leg.....that is interesting.....LOL and her daughter... is just as rambunctious ...you have your hands full don't you...? :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I have my wether murray in a pen that's 12 x 14


----------

